# taking a car & dog to mainland



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Has anyone any experience/knowledge of how to take a Cypriot registered vehicle with passengers and a dog to the mainland, either Greece or Turkey. Enquiries so far suggest it's possible from Kyrenia to Turkey, but I'm a little concerned of how a Cypriot registered vehicle might be received in Turkey.

Ultimate destination is the UK- poor old boy won't survey another summer here, so he's going "home" to our son. So if anyone has any comments/advice about the onward road journey from Greece/Turkey, I'd be grateful to receive them.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Has anyone any experience/knowledge of how to take a Cypriot registered vehicle with passengers and a dog to the mainland, either Greece or Turkey. Enquiries so far suggest it's possible from Kyrenia to Turkey, but I'm a little concerned of how a Cypriot registered vehicle might be received in Turkey.
> 
> Ultimate destination is the UK- poor old boy won't survey another summer here, so he's going "home" to our son. So if anyone has any comments/advice about the onward road journey from Greece/Turkey, I'd be grateful to receive them.


It is not possible to take a dog on any ferry to Greece. They don't allow animals. To Turkey I don't know. The road transport from Turkey would be Bulgaria, Serbia, Hungary, Austria, Germany, France, UK. A looong trip, I have made it quite some times for work purpose.

Why not fly the dog to UK and the car on Grimaldi from Limassol to Southampton


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Baywatch- 

Your suggestion is the way the car/dog came out in the first place. We're not looking to take the car back to the UK, just as a means of transporting him as stress free as possible back to the UK. Flying is the obvious route, but we're not sure he'll survey the stress at his age. We're trying to cover all possible alternatives to get him back to our son.

The thought of a road trip is very daunting, as you say. We did think about maybe flying him to Athens and getting the car across to Greece, then going to Igoumenitsa and taking the ferry to Brindisi to drive up through Italy, but there don't appear to be any car ferries from the Republic to Greece. 

There's a suggestion of a car ferry from Kyrenia to Turkey, but it seems hit and miss


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch, your information about the dog may be out of date. 

When I came over from Lavrios to Limassol with Salamis, I asked about bringing my cat with me as I was at the time considering bringing her with me in the car rather than flying her over.

I was told that it would be fine and that they'd not have any issues with that. 

Marty, I used Salamis Shipping to come from Greece to Limassol and there is a return trip too. After Limassol, the ship goes onto Haifa, Israel and then turns around and heads back to Greece via Limassol.

I paid 520 euros for the car, plus 210 euros to go on the ship myself. This includes a cabin and 3 meals a day. The journey takes about 36 hours.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Zach- one to look into

The Grimaldi web site doesn't appear to be working presently, so I can't check, but now thinking about shipping the car from Limassol to Northern Italy and going from there to Zurich to meet the dog, having flown him to Zurich from Cyprus and then driving to UK.

Can't help but think it's going to be less stressful for us (let alone him) just to fly him to the UK!!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Baywatch, your information about the dog may be out of date.
> 
> When I came over from Lavrios to Limassol with Salamis, I asked about bringing my cat with me as I was at the time considering bringing her with me in the car rather than flying her over.
> 
> ...


There is a huge difference between a dog and a cat. A cat can use a litterbox, that is hard with a dog. I have asked both of the shippers when we planned our move and they clearly said no. But ofc you can be right


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MartynKSA said:


> Thanks Zach- one to look into
> 
> The Grimaldi web site doesn't appear to be working presently, so I can't check, but now thinking about shipping the car from Limassol to Northern Italy and going from there to Zurich to meet the dog, having flown him to Zurich from Cyprus and then driving to UK.
> 
> Can't help but think it's going to be less stressful for us (let alone him) just to fly him to the UK!!!


Hi. Grimaldi goes to Salerno in the south. It can take time though. When we moved we went Salerno-Athens-Izmir-Ashood-Limassol. It took 10 days


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> The thought of a road trip is very daunting, as you say. We did think about maybe flying him to Athens and getting the car across to Greece, then going to Igoumenitsa and taking the ferry to Brindisi to drive up through Italy, but there don't appear to be any car ferries from the Republic to Greece.


I'm sure that journey which includes a flight would be more stressful than a direct flight to the UK. From my research before we brought our dog here I saw that it is the initial handling, boarding and noise that causes any stress the dog may have. After that they go to sleep for the rest of the journey. I also noted that most of the stress appeared to be with the owners not the dogs.

Pete


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> I I also noted that most of the stress appeared to be with the owners not the dogs.
> 
> Pete


Very true, Pete


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Zach- I checked with Salamis and they are no longer doing car/passenger ferries between Cyprus and Greece- only freight i.e. lorries and vans etc.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your contributions- I think we're just going to have to make him as comfortable as possible in the summer in Cyprus and hope for the best


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

MartynKSA said:


> Zach- I checked with Salamis and they are no longer doing car/passenger ferries between Cyprus and Greece- only freight i.e. lorries and vans etc.


You have to go through to Salamis Shipping, not Salamis Cruises. 

Here is the contact to use at Salamis:

Elena Dimitriadou
Agency Dept.
SALAMIS SHIPPING S.A.
E-mail:[email protected]
Tel: +30 210 4529555 / Fax: +30 210 4284975


----------

